# 8/15-9/14 Rescue of the Month Adopt a Golden Atlanta



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up to show the new rescue of the month


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can see why you picked them! They have so many poor sick but beautiful babies!
and no money or foster homes!
Anyone here from Atlanta? Please be a foster home to one or two of these sweet babies!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Today was payday, so off I go to make my donation!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Adopt a Golden Atlanta sure has a group of sweet-faced furry babies. I didn't notice on their website~do they accept paypal?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

On the donation page you click on one of the coins for a donation thru paypal


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The check is on the mail......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping up.............


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Donation made - And I LOVE the fact you can make one "In memory of...."


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a bump............


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumpin' up - go look at their website - - - very well done!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up - Buddy, our failed foster, is from Adopt-a-Golden!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Bumping up - Buddy, our failed foster, is from Adopt-a-Golden!


 
That is a good reason for another bump......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## KevinB (Oct 27, 2010)

*Rescues of the Month September 2011*

I adopted my dog, Percy, from AGA! He is Baker on the website.  We love him, and we LOVE Adopt a Golden Atlanta. The organization is about 500 people large, and they're just the BEST people ever. Please support this organization.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

KevinB said:


> I adopted my dog, Percy, from AGA! He is Baker on the website. We love him, and we LOVE Adopt a Golden Atlanta. The organization is about 500 people large, and they're just the BEST people ever. Please support this organization.


That's wonderful! Thank you for adopting and congratulations on your new boy.


----------

